# Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben



## Mani_09 (20. Aug. 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe einen __ Goldfisch (3. oder 4. größter in meinem Teich) welcher so um die 2-3 Jahre alt sein müsste.
Er hat noch immer seine dunkelbraune Tarnfarbe, wie sie die Jungfische haben (weshalb er "noch" Brownie heißt ).

Ich weiß, dass er nicht krank oder so ist, nicht dass mich jemand falsch versteht.
Wollte nur mal fragen, ob ich da noch mit der Färbung rechnen kann, oder ob Brownie ein Brownie bleibt? 

Mir kommt das nur bisschen komisch vor, da sich alle anderen von seinem "Wurf" schon orange oder orange/weiß gefärbt haben.

Habe im Futterhaus gesehen, dass es Futter für Pigmentstärkung oder so gibt, denkt ihr ist das hilfreich? Wenn nicht, ist eigentlich auch egal, mich stört es nicht wirklich, dass er braun ist, nur ist er dadurch sehr schwer zu entdecken und sieht halt nicht aus wie ein typischer Goldfisch. 

LG Mani


----------



## libsy (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben*

Habe auch einen Goldfisch in der Farbe eines Jungfisches. Einige bleiben so, die Farben sind ja zuchtformen.


----------



## Skopp1 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben*

Hallo Mani

Ich habe einen Goldfisch, der dürfte jetzt so drei (vielleicht auch schon vier) Jahre alt sein. Der hatte jedes Jahr eine andere Farbe, mal mehr Silber, dann mal mehr Goldfarben, dann fast schwarz. Letztes Jahr war er orange mit einem schwarzen "Dach". Nach dem Winter hat er noch so ausgesehen, jetzt ist er komplett orange. Wenn Dich die Farbe nicht stört, dann würde ich gar nix machen, vielleicht überlegt er sich`s ja noch.


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben*

Hallo Mani,



Mani_09 schrieb:


> Habe im Futterhaus gesehen, dass es Futter für Pigmentstärkung oder so gibt, denkt ihr ist das hilfreich?



Ja - für die Geldbörse des Herstellers. Es gibt immer wieder Goldfische, die in der Wildfarbe bleiben. Andere überlegen sich das erst recht spät. Wenn er Dich nicht stört, laß ihn ein glückliches Leben bei Dir führen.


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben*

Hallo Mani!
Wie meine Vorredner schon sagen:manchmal kommen die Urgene wieder durch und der Fisch wird nicht farbig oder 2-3 Jahre später.
Vielleicht habe ich noch einen anderen Vorschlag. Setze den Fisch mal um, bei Bekannte oder Verwandte, die anderes Wasser haben( egal ob härter oder weicher) Hauptsache anders.
Denn ich hatte mal Goldfische abgegeben, auch "Naturfarben" waren dabei, und dann kam der Farbwechsel wie aus heiteren Himmel. Probieren geht über Studieren, mit 100% iger Sicherheit kann ich es aber auch nicht sagen, es käme ebend mal auf einen Versuch an.

LG Ron!


----------



## Mani_09 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben*

Hallo und guten Morgen!
Meine Frage war rein interessehalber, mich stört es wirklich nicht, dass er in seinen Tarnfarben verbleiben möchte.
Das mit dem Futter hab ich schon befürchtet, dass das mehr oder weniger Abzocke sein wird...
Vielleicht fängt meiner jetzt auch an wie der von Susi (Skopp1) und er überrascht mich künftig mit verschiedenen Farben 
Mit dem Umsetzen, daran habe ich auch schon kurz gedacht, aber ich vertraue meinem Teich halt immer noch am ehesten, nicht dass ihm dann in nem anderen Teich was passiert und ich mir am Ende noch ne Krankheit o.ä. mit rein hole..

Brownie soll ruhig Brownie bleiben 

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Auslogge 89 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch will sich nicht verfärben*

Guten Morgen 

Das  Futter für Farbenpracht und Pigmentunterstützung unterstützt (wenn überhaupt) nur die JETZIGEN Pigmente und keine Farbe, die irgendwann mal bei rauskommen soll. Also selbst wenns was bringen sollte, würde Brownie nur noch ein bisschen kräftiger braun werden


----------

